# Forum Home Renovation Structural Renovation  can you screw cement fibre sheets directly onto timber framing?

## wozzzzza

i want to build a shed out of a timber frame in my back yard, if i submitted the plans to council saying i will screw cement fibre sheets, those decorative ones with the squiggly waves on the flat surface if you know what i mean, straight onto the timber frame, is that acceptable or does it have to be screwed onto some of those metal battens of some sort? whats the building code or what ever it is say about that?

----------


## president_ltd

yep, you can. no issues providing your framing is level.  cement sheets have a bit less give in them for that kind of thing compared to plasterboard.

----------


## Vernonv

Screwing FC sheet to timber is fine. 
Do you plan on using countersunk screws? If so, DON'T - absolute pain in the @rse. Use normal pan or button head screws, or even easier, clouts.

----------


## wozzzzza

> Screwing FC sheet to timber is fine. 
> Do you plan on using countersunk screws? If so, DON'T - absolute pain in the @rse. Use normal pan or button head screws, or even easier, clouts.

   whats wrong with countersunk screws?? if you use the others they will be above the surface wont they? i dont really want to see the screws.

----------


## Vernonv

> whats wrong with countersunk screws?? if you use the others they will be above the surface wont they? i dont really want to see the screws.

  When I used them I found that they didn't countersink to the full depth (not even close). In the end I gave up and went back to clouts - also found them to be much quicker to install. Clouts also leave a a nice "flat" surface finish (just painted over) and can even be flush finished if required.

----------


## Bedford

Without being too picky, you can get fibre cement nails, like a clout but with a slightly smaller and thinner head, just for this job. They go in flush and can be hardly noticed when finished and painted. :Smilie:

----------


## rrobor

Now I dont want to start an arguement here cos I honestly dont know. But in a shed I assume its wooden batons and probably a steel frame. Now how will the sheet go with regard to expansion. For example a tin roof bangs and creaks with heat and the nails have rubber pads to allow for movement. Will hard nailing not be an issue as the shed "breathes " with heat? I say this because I did a bit of roof slating in Scotland and there you got slates known as "Nail weary" where with the roof expandingand contracting over the years, the hole grew.

----------


## Bloss

All the info is here:  James Hardie 
Nails or screws are fine. Clouts are not used generally as they sit proud. 
Screws barely show if you use the right ones.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Vernonv

> Screws barely show if you use the right ones.

  I used the "right ones" and still couldn't get them to countersink properly - certainly not good enough for a flush finish. I even tried to pre-countersink the holes, but in the end it was more hassle than it was worth.

----------


## Bloss

I've not seen what I'd call countersink screws authorised by JH, but I live a sheltered life . . .  :Biggrin:  
The screws I've used self-embedding like this for plasterboard and they do screw in flush - sometimes need a bit of clutch adjustment to account for for the timber and the moisture content of sheets, but otherwise work fine. 
But stuff happens and I've had lost of things not work for me as others have made them.

----------


## Vernonv

> I've not seen what I'd call countersink screws authorised by JH, but I live a sheltered life . . .  
> The screws I've used self-embedding like this for plasterboard and they do screw in flush - sometimes need a bit of clutch adjustment to account for for the timber and the moisture content of sheets, but otherwise work fine. 
> But stuff happens and I've had lost of things not work for me as others have made them.

  Yes they were self embedding types made for fibre cement sheet. They are different to bugle head plasterboard screws, as fibre cement is quite a bit harder. They would countersink (sorry "self-embed" :Biggrin: ) partially, but if I pushed them too hard they would just strip in the timber without embedding any further.

----------

